# Has anyone built a stand from 1x4 pine? (no 2x4s or plywood)



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I recently picked up some select 1x4 and 1x3 pine from Menards for another project and was thinking it would make a kick xss aquarium stand. I was thinking about creating 4 frames using glue and pocket screws and then fill in with 1x8 pine glued and joined. These boards have virtually 0 knots and very nice grain.

There is really no need to use 2x4s and with the pine stained and several coats of poly it would be very very moisture resistant.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The reason to use 2 by 4's is usually price. In a structurally sound design, your boards should be fine.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

1x4's will work, you just have to design for them. Their weakness is the tendancy to deflect over a distance. As long as you design it so that the length of the boards is not too long or so that they are braced, it won't be a problem. I will sketch an I idea I have for it and post it later.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Mcdaphnia said:


> The reason to use 2 by 4's is usually price. In a structurally sound design, your boards should be fine.


Yes, that is true to a point, you can make a frame from 2x4 for very cheap, but by the time you skin it, molding etc you can still get upwards off 100+ dollars.

These select pine 1x4x8 are actually very reasonable in price (4.99) for a 8 footer, and when standing on end are probably just as strong as the 2x4 frame, these boards are virtually knot free which is going to make them pretty strong in compression.

Most commercial stands are made from 3/4 inch MDF (particle board)

What I am thinking about doing is making a face frame for the front, 2 for the sides and then joining them together with glue and pocket screws. The side frames could then be filled in with more 1x4s or they could be routed to accept a 1/2 plywood panel, same thing for the back.

I am thinking that by the end a 1x4 pine stand would actually be less expensive than fully skinned and beautified 2x4 one.

Later,

Snorkel


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I put together a 75/90 stand built from all 1x4 pine. It's not finished yet, still have to put in the back panels and side panels and trim.

Will post some pics soon.

Basically I built 2 side frames, a front face frame and a back frame, then joined them together with glue and pocket screws. even without the panels it's solid as a rock.

Only tools I used was a miter saw and a pocket hole jig from Wolfcraft that I got at menards for 29 bucks.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I get what you are trying to do. It should work and look great. Please post some pics when you get it going.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I built a 1x4 stand for my Dads 29 gallon goldfish tank years ago. The legs were made by connecting 2 pieces lengthwise to form an angle. A simple frame with a plywood cover served as a top and some baseboard trim formed a ledge around the tops perimeter and the bottom shelf.

Dad painted the whole thing white and it served him well for many years. It eventually ended up being thrown away but several months later I saw it for sale in front of a used furniture shop on Boulder Highway. :lol:


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Stickzula said:


> I get what you are trying to do. It should work and look great. Please post some pics when you get it going.


Will do, I built the thing yesterday afternoon in a few hours. One could use oak 1x4/1x3 as well, but the cost for those are about double and would make the stand a bit heavier.

It's substantially lighter than a stand made from 2x4s and was easier to put together than a 2x4 stand because the select 1x4s are much straighter.

dimensions are 48.5 inches long, 18.5 inches wide and 32 inches in height.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

anyone got any pic of there 1x4 stands?


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

kyoshi said:


> anyone got any pic of there 1x4 stands?


I will post some hopefully today.


----------



## ixc (Dec 19, 2005)

snorkel2 said:


> kyoshi said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got any pic of there 1x4 stands?
> ...


id like to see this as well


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Here is the current pic of the 1x4 pine constructed stand I am working on.

So far it is coming along really well, the bottom shelf turned out great. I will be putting a solid top 
on it and making the doors from 1x3 pine and 1/4 inch plywood.
everything is pocket screwed and glued.

The top center brace is not attached yet, nor is the planks for the left side.

I will post more picks as I progress on this. I am also making a bar for my father in law using the same 1x4 pine at the same time, so it will be a bit before I can take more pics.

later,

Snorkel


----------



## ixc (Dec 19, 2005)

looks awesome, snorkel! How sturdy is it so far? *** got to come up with 3 stands myself (55, 20, 10) and am thinking this method would be more cost effective than buying full 4x8 sheets - at least for the smaller 2 stands.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good snorkel!


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

ixc said:


> looks awesome, snorkel! How sturdy is it so far?


It's just as sturdy as a 2x4 framed stand and the nice part is you don't have to skin it at all.
Just finish sand, stain and poly.

The key to doing this type of cabinet is accurate cuts with the miter saw. A board stop is a must because of the many repetive cuts.

I was at the LFS and many of the commercial stands are built the same way.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I will post more pics once I get the back and trim on.
The bottom trim will be 1x3 pine with the top edge routed and the top trim will be 1x4 with the top edge routed.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

DrgRcr said:


> Looking good snorkel!


Thanks, your thread on about your stand was the inspriration to do this.
I have to say the pocket hole jig is a ingenious litte device


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

ixc said:


> I've got to come up with 3 stands myself (55, 20, 10) and am thinking this method would be more cost effective than buying full 4x8 sheets - at least for the smaller 2 stands.


I would say it would probably be less expensive than the plywood and the nice thing is you don't have to cut up a big sheet or trim smaller ones the lumber yard cut for you.

The key is to make 4 frames and then drill with the pocket hole, then clamp each corner togther as you assembly. I found that the frames after asssembly had a little bit of bowing because it's pretty much impossible to get 100% perfectly straight planks, but after you clamp them together and glue and screw it all staightens out nicely. Also after each cut make sure the ends are square and everything will go together really nice.

Another nice thing about using pine is it's easy to manipulate and sand  I was actually off about 1/16 of a inche on the end frames, but as long as you line up the tops, you can use a router with a flush trim bit to clean up the bottom.

Later,

Snorkel


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Just thought I would post where I am with this.

I installed the sides, 1/2 plywood top, and the bottom trim.

The sides are solid 1x4 pine edge glued and bottom screwed. The bottom trim is routed 1x4 pine.

I decided not to go with 3/4 inch plywood for the top as it's really overkill for a glass aquarium and I am pretty sure it would even be fine for acrylic.

Getting close to finishing it, just have to to the top trim(which will be a 1x8 ripped down to six inches and the doors, which will be 2 1/2 inch clear pine rails/stiles with 1/4 inch birch_panels.

will post pics when I get home from work.


----------

